# Was ist eigendlich aus dem maxi geworden ?



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

Hat er sich etwa mit seinen Schrittmotorgesteuerten Lasern kampfunfähig geschossen, oder ist er mit den Russen unterwegs zur ISS ?


----------



## plc_tippser (11 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hat er sich etwa mit seinen Schrittmotorgesteuerten Lasern kampfunfähig geschossen, oder ist er mit den Russen unterwegs zur ISS ?


 
und einer Frau zur begattung


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 April 2007)

hallo,
den hast du wohl auch auf dem gewissen (fals vorhanden) .


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> den hast du wohl auch auf dem gewissen (fals vorhanden) .



Wieso _auch _?

Weist du was, was ich nicht weis ??


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 April 2007)

hallo,
nein, ich weiß nicht mehr, denkt ich mir so, mrt ist nach deinem erscheinen auch verschwunden.
U MRT
UN UG
= MRTda

U MAXI
UN UG
= MAXIda


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 April 2007)

Damit es für ug richtig wirkt, gehört das schon in KOP dargestellt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (11 April 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> nein, ich weiß nicht mehr, denkt ich mir so, mrt ist nach deinem erscheinen auch verschwunden.



Schade dass das nicht auch mit dem AR0 klappt.


----------



## lorenz2512 (11 April 2007)

hallo,
rainer, das glaub ich nicht, ist glaube nicht so seine sache, aber wenn es der kunde wünscht wird er sich auch bewegen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 April 2007)

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass wir beim Forumstreffen ausführlich mit ug über seine KOP-Phobie plaudern können, aber leider kommt er ja nicht :???:


----------



## Ralle (11 April 2007)

@Rainer

Ne, der ug traut sich nicht mal ins Chat, der hat nicht nur ne KOPhobie, sondern auch ne Internet-Paranoia. Wunder mich schon, daß er sich ins Forum traut .


----------



## zotos (11 April 2007)

*Akte-maXi*

Die Akte-maXi wurde auf maxis Wunsch am 08.12.2010 geschlossen.
http://www.juraforum.de/forum/showthread.php?t=94317


----------



## Question_mark (11 April 2007)

*Na gut, aber ist das so wichtig ???*

Hallo,



			
				zotos schrieb:
			
		

> Folgende Links sind nicht immer eindeutig unserem maxi zu zuordnen.



Stimmt, nicht alle links sind eindeutig zuzuordnen...
Aber häufig spricht die Rechtschreibung von unserem maxi eindeutige Worte...
Aber ist das wirklich wichtig hier ???

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Oberchefe (11 April 2007)

Auf besonderen Wunsch ( 





> Damit es für ug richtig wirkt, gehört das schon in KOP dargestellt


 )
in KOP:


----------



## Question_mark (11 April 2007)

*Da fehlt noch etwas, Oberchefe ...*

Hallo,



			
				Oberchefe schrieb:
			
		

> Auf besonderen Wunsch (
> Zitat:
> Damit es für ug richtig wirkt, gehört das schon in KOP dargestellt
> ) in KOP:



Dann mach doch noch einen eigenen Strompfad für zotos auf, der gehört einfach dazu    

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Hat er sich etwa mit seinen Schrittmotorgesteuerten Lasern kampfunfähig geschossen, oder ist er mit den Russen unterwegs zur ISS ?


Ersteres halte ich für wahrscheinlicher.



Ralle schrieb:


> ..der ug traut sich nicht mal ins Chat, der hat nicht nur ne KOPhobie, sondern auch ne Internet-Paranoia. Wunder mich schon, daß er sich ins Forum traut .


Wenn du nicht vom UG reden würdest, würde ich meinen es ginge um einen Bettnässer  . Aber mal im Ernst, im Chat verbringt man doch noch viel mehr Zeit als hier? Wer kann sich das schon leisten?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...
> Stimmt, nicht alle links sind eindeutig zuzuordnen...
> Aber häufig spricht die Rechtschreibung von unserem maxi eindeutige Worte...
> Aber ist das wirklich wichtig hier ???
> ...



Die Rechtschreibung ist hier ja nicht sooo... wichtig. Das meinte ich ja auch nicht. Die Vermutung basiert auf der Annahme zu Beginn des Beitrags.


----------



## andre (12 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Folgende Links sind nicht immer eindeutig unserem maxi zu zuordnen.
> 
> Annahme: maxi -> Christian Klause -> zoomi (keine Garantie)
> 
> ...


 
Oh man, diese Recherche stellt so manchen Detektiv in den Schatten  
Hat sicher eine menge Zeit gekostet.
Gruß Andre


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Auf besonderen Wunsch (  )
> in KOP:



Dummkopf!

Must den UG in Reihe zu den parallelgeschalteten MRT,  & MAXI setzen, dann sparst du einen UG, der eh einmalig ist !


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Dummkopf!
> 
> Must den UG in Reihe zu den parallelgeschalteten MRT,  & MAXI setzen, dann sparst du einen UG, der eh einmalig ist !




Also ich muss fest stellen das der Kollge UG KOP besser beherrscht als der Kollege Oberchefe ;o)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich muss fest stellen das der Kollge UG KOP besser beherrscht als der Kollege Onkel Dagobert ;o)


Der KOP war von Oberchefe


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Der KOP war von Oberchefe



KOP is für Bettnässer.


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> KOP is für Bettnässer.


 

Hmmm, ich glaube das hat er extra für dich gemacht


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaube das hat er extra für dich gemacht



Tja, in meinem Alter gehts schon mal unter einen, da kann man aber nichts machen.

...ich kannte mal nen alten Mann, der hatte Gummihosen an....


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2007)

> Dummkopf!
> 
> Must den UG in Reihe zu den parallelgeschalteten MRT, & MAXI setzen, dann sparst du einen UG, der eh einmalig ist !


 
ich versuche immer mit möglichst wenig Scantime auszukommen, die Bedingung, die am warscheinlichsten Unwahr wird, kommt daher an den Anfang eines Rungs (weil dann der Rest nicht mehr abgearbeitet werden muß), sprich es ist warscheinlicher daß MRT und MAXI nicht da sind als daß UG da ist.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ich versuche immer mit möglichst wenig Scantime auszukommen, die Bedingung, die am warscheinlichsten Unwahr wird, kommt daher an den Anfang eines Rungs (weil dann der Rest nicht mehr abgearbeitet werden muß).



In welcher Steuerung ist dass denn so ?
Also, von SPS her kenn ich das nicht, da wird imemr bis zum bitteren Ende ausgewertet.... (Es könnte ja noch ein ODER kommen...)


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> In welcher Steuerung ist dass denn so ?
> Also, von SPS her kenn ich das nicht, da wird imemr bis zum bitteren Ende ausgewertet.... (Es könnte ja noch ein ODER kommen...)


 

Das Oder bringt dir ja auch nichts, wenn es erst hinten ist.

Welche SPSen das handeln, keine Ahnung, aber ich achte auch immer darauf. Das kann sonst auch dumme Effekte mit positiven Flanken geben.


----------



## Ralle (12 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Das Oder bringt dir ja auch nichts, wenn es erst hinten ist.
> 
> Welche SPSen das handeln, keine Ahnung, aber ich achte auch immer darauf. Das kann sonst auch dumme Effekte mit positiven Flanken geben.



Sowas passiert doch nur in KOP und FUP, also immer nochmal in AWL anschauen, oder gleich in AWL schreiben, aber KOP/FUP-konform bleiben .

Ich bin mir aber auch ziemlich sicher, daß der SPS-Prozessor das bis zum bitteren Ende auswertet, so sollte es zumindestens sein!


----------



## plc_tippser (12 April 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sowas passiert doch nur in KOP und FUP, also immer nochmal in AWL anschauen, oder gleich in AWL schreiben, aber KOP/FUP-konform bleiben .
> 
> Ich bin mir aber auch ziemlich sicher, daß der SPS-Prozessor das bis zum bitteren Ende auswertet, so sollte es zumindestens sein!


 

Das kann dir auch in der Hochsprache passieren, daher kenne ich das eigentlich auch nur, schon ein paar Monde her.
Bei S7 gibt es das Problem eigentlich nicht, so denke ich.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Das Oder bringt dir ja auch nichts, wenn es erst hinten ist.



Doch !

U E0.0
U E0.1
U E0.2
O
U E0.3
= A 0.0


erste Schritte mit AWL.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2007)

```
In welcher Steuerung ist dass denn so ?
```
 
Bei Rockwell beispielsweise. Ein nachfolgender Branch (entspricht dem Oder) wird natürlich richtig gewertet, sprich wenn der obere Teil unwahr ist und der untere Zweig wahr wird der Ausgang gesetzt (bzw. der Rest nach dem Zweigende wieder ausgewertet. Warum soll die Steuerung alle Bits einzeln analysieren wenn bereits das erste Bit eines "und" unwahr ist?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ```
> In welcher Steuerung ist dass denn so ?
> ```
> 
> Bei Rockwell beispielsweise. Ein nachfolgender Branch (entspricht dem Oder) wird natürlich richtig gewertet, sprich wenn der obere Teil unwahr ist und der untere Zweig wahr wird der Ausgang gesetzt (bzw. der Rest nach dem Zweigende wieder ausgewertet. Warum soll die Steuerung alle Bits einzeln analysieren wenn bereits das erste Bit eines "und" unwahr ist?




Wegen meiner Online - Betrachtung / Diagnose !

Bin ich eigendlich der einzigste hier mit SPS - Erfahrung, ihr Nieten ?


----------



## Oberchefe (12 April 2007)

```
Wegen meiner Online - Betrachtung / Diagnose !
```
 
Anzeigen kann er den Zustand unabhängig von der Auswertung der Bits (und das macht er natürlich auch). Schließlich muß er für die Anzeige nur einen Bruchteil der gesamten Logik zur Anzeige bringen. Er zeigt ja (zumindest bei Rockwell) nicht das "Verknüpfungsergebnis" nach jedem einzelnen Bit an, er zeigt ja nur den Zustand der einzelnen Bits an. Dank Farbwechsel oder Hell/Dunkelauswertung auf dem Bildschirm brauche ich auch nicht wirklich das Verknüpfungsergebnis, ich schaue an welcher Stelle eine Bedingung dunkel/andersfarbig ist und habe meine fehlende Bedingung zum Setzen des Ausgangs, und das mit Sicherheit in einem Bruchteil der Zeit die ich in AWL benötige.


----------



## zotos (12 April 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> ...und das mit Sicherheit in einem Bruchteil der Zeit die ich in AWL benötige.




Soll einer der Mods noch mal den Glaubenskrieg aus dem SV holen?

;o)


----------



## Markus (12 April 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Soll einer der Mods noch mal den Glaubenskrieg aus dem SV holen?
> 
> ;o)


 

*"GRABT DEN KLAPPSTUHL AUS!!!"*


----------



## afk (12 April 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> *"GRABT DEN KLAPPSTUHL AUS!!!"*


Stell noch 'nen großen Stiefel in den Hof, dann kann beim Forumstreffen der große Showdown endlich stattfinden ...  :lol: 

Gruß Axel


----------

